# Happy Friday



## jar546 (Apr 30, 2010)

End of the week and I am taking the weekend off.   Happy Friday to all!

RJJ, nice to talk to you on the phone yesterday so we can listen to each other vent.  Having access to others in the business through this board has been a wonderful thing.

Good weather caps it all off in a nice way.

Jeff


----------



## fatboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Back at you Jeff, have a great weekend everyone! Crap for weather here, but it's still a weekend!


----------



## Alias (Apr 30, 2010)

Same to you Jeff!  It's looking like some decent weather so I might just sit in the sun for awhile.     50's, ahhhhh, t-shirt weather!

Sue, where the west still lives!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Apr 30, 2010)

as well, my friends!

Enjoy the weekend if you dare!


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 30, 2010)

Well made it back from D.C. in good time and the weather looks good for the weekend so got the grass cut and maybe get some fishing in before trying to begin the catch up process next week.  Have a wonderful weekend all.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 30, 2010)

fatboy, I here you. Nasty here. This has been a week. Happy to be home. Snowing like hell. Life is good but a little confused.

rjj, thanks for the reponse. Tough week. Will be in Casper as near as I can figure all next week. jp


----------



## RJJ (May 1, 2010)

Warm an sunny on the river yesterday! High in the 80's for today! The fish run has stalled but rock and walleye still appear to be in good spirit. Have to work on Saturday at least part of the day to make up for time on the water. Will make the evening tide and with God's grace will have  an abundant catch.

Have a great weekend all.

JP you have snow?


----------



## jpranch (May 1, 2010)

rjj, Yes. I left Casper yesterday and it was snowing hard. I was running in and out of heavy snow showers for 175 miles. The Bighorn is supposed to get 18" at 6,000' and above. We just got about 3" down here on the prairie. The big thing is the wind. Been blowing at 23 mph with 46 mph gusts for 5 days now. I hope it lets-up soon. I'll be driving back to Casper tomorrow afternoon. I will be taking the fly rod this time! The hotel is right on the North Platte river! I know the water is cold and running strong but why not.


----------



## RJJ (May 1, 2010)

JP: Must be the reason I still live on the Mason Dixon line! I'll be in Maryland to night with warm temps and a cool breeze coming down the river.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 1, 2010)

Don't feel bad guys, I thought the weather was going to be nice here but actually is not. Must have been the D.C. area I was thinking of. No fishing for me due to rain and thunder storms. Oh well it's nice to be home anyway and the Tigers are on that thing that none of you like to watch..... : )


----------

